# Arabian Nationals



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Arabian Nationals are in town! What a huge event. Tons of vendors too. I just love watching these beautiful creatures glide across the arena like it's no big deal!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I love going when they're in Kentucky. It's one of my favorite events of the year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Family horses will be there ~*

The gal that bred Esquire+'s sire and our mare WF Khemilla has a yearling filly showing. WF Jade will be presented by Terry Holmes Whisana Farms - Pedigree 










This mare's dam is out of a maternal sibling to the Promotion daughter we previously owned sired by Eden C. We wish Jim and Gilda well and hope Jade shows well for them!

Denise Gainey


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of good luck! I was watching a couple of classes today. The competition looks great this year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Wished they alternated between New Mexico and Ky still !~ Alas it has been years since they held USN in KY.......

Denise Gainey


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep. I settle for the Egyptian event in June.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Why did they stop alternating? Been to Scottsdale but have always wanted to attend the Egyptian event when I was into Arabs. I liked how it looked more laid back, not so stuffy.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that mare is beautiful! Arabs sure are pretty to look at, even if they aren't my cup of riding tea xD


----------



## aliemre (Oct 30, 2013)

in turkey market , People they dont like and dont buy that horses, ı dont know why !!!


----------

